# HELP hazelnut



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

My roo hazelnut has gotten peaked in the eye. We brought him in. But now i say him breathing weird. He was pulling in his lower beak and opened his mouth makeing a cooing face of sorts. What does this mean. Follow the link to see a vidoe of this. Please help me help him.





Help hazelnut


0 new items · Album by Moira Marsh




photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It won't play for me, it just keeps loading.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It won't play for me, it just keeps loading.


Oop


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What's he doing now? 

Can you put the video on youtube and post it on here?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> What's he doing now?
> 
> Can you put the video on youtube and post it on here?


I could try.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I could try.


Also he's is asleep.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

@robin416


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> @robin416


Opp watch this tomorrow morning. Or look up Marsh Manner animals tomorrow morning.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I watched your video of Hazelnut. Since he got pecked in the eye, I suspect he might be in pain causing his beak and breathing issues.
You can give him one half 325mg aspirin for pain. To administer it orally, pull straight down on his wattles and his mouth will open. Then quickly put the half aspirin in his mouth and quickly let go of his wattles so he can swallow the aspirin.

As for the eye, flush it with saline solution and apply a tiny amount of Terramycin eye ointment in his eye. If you dont have Terramycin eye ointment, use Neosporin ointment. Apply the ointment 3 times a day until he can open his eye.
Keep us updated on his recovery.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> I watched your video of Hazelnut. Since he got pecked in the eye, I suspect he might be in pain causing his beak and breathing issues.
> You can give him one half 325mg aspirin for pain. To administer it orally, pull straight down on his wattles and his mouth will open. Then quickly put the half aspirin in his mouth and quickly let go of his wattles so he can swallow the aspirin.
> 
> As for the eye, flush it with saline solution and apply a tiny amount of Terramycin eye ointment in his eye. If you dont have Terramycin eye ointment, use Neosporin ointment. Apply the ointment 3 times a day until he can open his eye.
> Keep us updated on his recovery.


Ok i will.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks @dawg53. I think I've got some of my settings set to super secure so it won't let me play some videos.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Thanks @dawg53. I think I've got some of my settings set to super secure so it won't let me play some videos.


Yes, the same, my security really slows down the computer.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's a good thing dawg isn't that computer savvy. We'd never know what's going on if he tightened his security up any.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's a good thing dawg isn't that computer savvy. We'd never know what's going on if he tightened his security up any.


Today hazelnut bad eye was peeking at me. He still can't see from it. But i think he's on his way to a swift recovery. He still going to stay with us till we sort out the expanding population of backyard chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Time to start listing the excess so knock your numbers down. 

I'm not sure if you can still get it over counter but if you can get antibiotic eye ointment at the feed store it would help him too.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Time to start listing the excess so knock your numbers down.
> 
> I'm not sure if you can still get it over counter but if you can get antibiotic eye ointment at the feed store it would help him too.


He is half blind 😭. He's back with his flock. I worried about him and Joey fighting. Hazelnut can only see shadows from that eye. What should I do now?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Keep Joey away from him. It's the only solution if they are going at it non stop.


----------

